

Ask HN - Turn open source project into a profitable side project? - pkhamre

I have this open source project[1] I have been working on for a couple of years. It is relatively popular[2].<p>Do anyone recommend me to try to turn this into a profitable project instead of just a hobby code project? If yes, what would be a good approach?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pkhamre&#x2F;wp-varnish
[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wordpress.org&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;wordpress-varnish&#x2F;
======
kfullert
First thoughts ...

1) Paid support/install/configuration assistance for users (ie they get
priority support but the normal support still continues albeit at perhaps
lower priority)

2) Paid consultancy (perhaps there's a certain feature users would like, where
you're paid to develop but it gets added to the open-source version

3) Premium version (I'd suggest not removing any features already in the open-
source version, but adding new features to the premium version first)

No idea what your uptake would be on any of those ideas but that's the most
common ways of monetising something like that I can think of.

~~~
pkhamre
Thanks for the answer

------
relaxedricky
I would look at the metasploit guys as a good example of how to move forward.

Keep an open source "community" edition with all its current features, then
start on an enterprise edition. Still updating the community versions core but
keeping some features just for the enterpriser customers.

------
sharemywin
put up a donate button You might need to add more features. or other projects.

